# kostenlos zum testen von php



## ichfindphpgut (29. Januar 2006)

suche ich
möchte nur php voll darauf testen 
soll kostenlos sein schnelle anmeldung, speicherplatz egal
ich weiß wie viele anbieter es gibt
funpic bitte nicht


----------



## elmyth (29. Januar 2006)

Man kann sich z.B. bei Anbietern wie all-inkl einen gratis Testaccount zulegen. Wenn das für dich schon reicht ist es optimal, auch wenn er zeitlich beschränkt ist.

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch Apache + PHP problemlos auf deinem Heim-PC installieren und als Dienste starten, vorausgesetzt du hast einen Windows-Desktop. Bei Linux ist es ebenso kein Problem.


----------



## ichfindphpgut (29. Januar 2006)

ja ich hab php schon auf dem heim-pc ...
aber ich möchte mal online hochladen
die frage nach dem warum schenkt euch bitte 
danke für den link hast noch weitere auf lager der gefällt mir nicht so;-)


----------



## pflo (29. Januar 2006)

..wie wär's mit http://www.google.de/search?q=free+webspace+php?


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo....

bevor du dich an das Testen einer Skriptsprache wagst, probiere es bitte mit der deutschen Sprache.
Details dazu: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html

*closed*


----------

